# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Massive Finasteride shed after 1 year?

## Adam4210

I was FINALLY making progress. My hair was looking so much better! I was on top of the world with the realization that Finasteride is finally starting to work. 

With the last few times I have taken a shower I have noticed MUCH more than normal hair shedding. My hands were covered in hair. After about a week to two weeks of this I noticed my hair is back to looking much thinner. Is there any reason for this? Should I be worried? I have been on Finasteride for a little over a full year now. I was aware of the initial shedding and understood it would happen. 

What should I do? I am terrified to even continue to wash my hair with the fear of my hands being filled with hair again. What could have caused this? 

Is it possible that I may have acquired a bad batch? Will I be able to regrow anything that I have lost? My hair looks pretty terrible right now and I don't even know how I am going to cope with how it looks right now when it WAS looking GREAT!

Has anyone experienced a shed like this after one year? I am nervous and kind of freaking out.

I appreciate ANY input anyone can give me. 

Thank you so much for your time and support, 

Adam.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I don't know why but it looks like a lot of guys are experiencing an unusual and sudden shed for some reason. Neither Fin nor Minox ever caused me any noticeable shed. I too have been experiencing a massive shed like never before. It's making my hairline thinner and thinner by the week. Been using both Minox and Fin for a very very long time. I too dread washing my hair now because of the amount of hairs that end up in my hand. 

I don't know what to tell you man. We seem to be in the same boat but are helpless about it. I don't know if we'll ever see those shed hairs again.
God damn this curse.

----------


## Thebaldone1

I think it could be a seasonal shed. Everyone gets one and mine always starts in the summer time. My hair looks a lot thinner in summer and looks thicker in the winter. My best guess would be the same is happening with you guys and yall never noticed since you had always been losing massive amounts of hair before.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Like the guy above me, I was gonna say it's just a normal shed. Isn't the hair cycle something like shedding once a year? Something like telogen phase? which lasts 3 months. I'm not sure, i'm really not well educated in the hair cycle. But I know telogen phase is when you shed 100-200 hairs a day[even a non-MPB sufferer] and it lasts 3 months. So if I were you, I would ride it out.

----------


## Adam4210

Hopefully it is just a shed and it comes back. I really hope so.

Do you guys think its possible to have gotten a bad batch? That scares me the most because thats almost 2 months of taking a bad batch of finasteride.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

That's what I thought when this shit first started- seasonal shed,  but the damn thing hasn't stopped and it's been over 4 or 5 months of continuous shedding. I don't think it is seasonal shed any more. I have never experienced anything like this before.

----------


## Adam4210

> That's what I thought when this shit first started- seasonal shed,  but the damn thing hasn't stopped and it's been over 4 or 5 months of continuous shedding. I don't think it is seasonal shed any more. I have never experienced anything like this before.


 How long have you been on Finasteride?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I've been of Fin since 98 or 99. Been on Minox even a bit longer. I don't think Fin caused any shedding. Minox did a little but only for a month or even less. I dont know what to tell you, man. I'm in the same boat as you are. Crazy shedding that's left my hairline much thinner. I too hate washing my hair now because of the number of hairs I see on my hands or in the brush after.

I don't think a "bad batch" is a possibility. I'm as clueless as you are. Try Minox if you haven't already.

----------


## MattL

I've gotten the same shedding problem over the last 2 months.  Seems like it was out of no where.   I've wondered about the bad batch theory - I get proscar from QHI and have for several years.  No problems until this last batch.  Looked the same but apparently came from France and was marked CHIBRET on it.   I think this is legit, as CHIBRET is the French branch of MSD, but I don't have any other ideas about what is causing this shed.  I've also noticed that while in the past I'd get some vertigo while on proscar, I'm no longer getting that which also leads me to think this batch may not be good.

Anyone who's experienced this shed getting Quality Health proscar?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I just don't see this as a "bad batch" problem. How is that even possible ? It seems a lot of people -who are using Fin- are experiencing some crazy ****ing shed out of nowhere but they're all from different countries. I just don't think the bad batch theory is possible. At the same time this ****ing sudden shed is making me lose my mind. Why is it happening ??? WTF is the cause...??

----------


## MattL

I dunno - but I've maintained fairly well for the past 10 years.   Until about 2 or 3 months ago that is.   My hair is noticeably thinner on top and I'm considering just shaving it off.  Have no idea why all of a sudden the maintenance would stop, (other than bad batch) but it seems like my hair loss is trying to catch up for lost time!

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> I dunno - but I've maintained fairly well for the past 10 years.   Until about 2 or 3 months ago that is.   My hair is noticeably thinner on top and I'm considering just shaving it off.  Have no idea why all of a sudden the maintenance would stop, (other than bad batch) but it seems like my hair loss is trying to catch up for lost time!


 Yeah, that's what's happening with me too.  I still don't understand what is it that's causing the hair to fall out in such a short time. Makes me wanna burn my ****ing hair and get it over with.

----------


## mpbsucks

> Yeah, that's what's happening with me too.  I still don't understand what is it that's causing the hair to fall out in such a short time. Makes me wanna burn my ****ing hair and get it over with.


 Hey man, I m going through the same type of shed, after fin worked for a year, bam shed city. What ever happened with you? Did the shed stop, you regain any of the lost hair?

----------


## mpbsucks

> How long have you been on Finasteride?


 Hey man I am currently going through the same thing and I'm freaking out, 4th month into shed and fin was working so good. Did your shed ever stop and if so, did the shed hair come back? Please respond man...

----------


## jjo

> Hey man I am currently going through the same thing and I'm freaking out, 4th month into shed and fin was working so good. Did your shed ever stop and if so, did the shed hair come back? Please respond man...


 
i'm goin through it too.. seems like a a couple months ago i was so happy with my progress.  i've upped my dose again to see if it helps.. it helped me before


this sucks so bad

----------


## mpbsucks

> i'm goin through it too.. seems like a a couple months ago i was so happy with my progress.  i've upped my dose again to see if it helps.. it helped me before
> 
> 
> this sucks so bad


 Hey jjo, you ever find a way to stop the shedding man?

----------


## jjo

> Hey jjo, you ever find a way to stop the shedding man?


 
Dut has saved my hair... I slowly changed from 2.5 mg fin / day to .5 dut.

I noticed a difference once I was on daily dose.. now I do 4 days on, 1 day off

I'm going through a little shed right now, at the 5 month mark but from my experience with fin, i'm sure i'll come out thicker and better than ever.

----------


## mpbsucks

> Dut has saved my hair... I slowly changed from 2.5 mg fin / day to .5 dut.
> 
> I noticed a difference once I was on daily dose.. now I do 4 days on, 1 day off
> 
> I'm going through a little shed right now, at the 5 month mark but from my experience with fin, i'm sure i'll come out thicker and better than ever.


 jjo, tlucky for you the switch to fin worked bro. Couple of questions as I am in need of some guidance. How long were you on fin before it stopped working and were you on 2.5 mg the whole time? Did you get scalp itch when you began to shed while on fin. Did you try a dose of dut that was not ED before it started to work? And lastly, how long after switching from fin to dut did it take for you to get results.

Fin worked great for me, but I only got seven months out of it man, so disappointing. It was so nice to not have to worry about hair loss during that time, thanks for responding

----------


## jjo

> jjo, tlucky for you the switch to fin worked bro. Couple of questions as I am in need of some guidance. How long were you on fin before it stopped working and were you on 2.5 mg the whole time? Did you get scalp itch when you began to shed while on fin. Did you try a dose of dut that was not ED before it started to work? And lastly, how long after switching from fin to dut did it take for you to get results.
> 
> Fin worked great for me, but I only got seven months out of it man, so disappointing. It was so nice to not have to worry about hair loss during that time, thanks for responding


 
I was on fin like 15 years.. I had comments from people " hey your going bald"  and " your getting a bald spot "  

I started on .25mg/day and the end I was taking 2.5mg/day

The biggest thing I noticed was a tight scalp = hair loss

When I switched to dut, I took one pill / week for 3 weeks, then 2 pills per week for 3 weeks... etc etc.  once I got up to every day, my scalp just loosened up.. I new it was working because it was just easier to style and hide.  Over time it's thickening up and just looking at my hairline up close, I can see that it's become a normal scalp... not hard and shiny.  

because I started dut over time, i'm not sure how long it's really been but I think I'm at 5.5 months.  

I take 4 days on and one day off now... It's working great, i'd recommend it to anyone.  Just take it slow. don't start every day.  

check if your scalp is tight.. for me that's a big key


are you sure that your not just going through a fin shed???

----------


## mpbsucks

> I was on fin like 15 years.. I had comments from people " hey your going bald"  and " your getting a bald spot "  
> 
> I started on .25mg/day and the end I was taking 2.5mg/day
> 
> The biggest thing I noticed was a tight scalp = hair loss
> 
> When I switched to dut, I took one pill / week for 3 weeks, then 2 pills per week for 3 weeks... etc etc.  once I got up to every day, my scalp just loosened up.. I new it was working because it was just easier to style and hide.  Over time it's thickening up and just looking at my hairline up close, I can see that it's become a normal scalp... not hard and shiny.  
> 
> because I started dut over time, i'm not sure how long it's really been but I think I'm at 5.5 months.  
> ...


 Yeah man, I'm positive. The shed started after seven months of use and continued unabated until I quit at 13 months; thats a six month shed man. Furthermore, it was characterized by intenses burning and itching. Unfortunatley for some responders, it seems the body reacts poorly to lowered DHT (when tested, mine was only 8) and either compensates by increasing androgen receptors, making hair susceptible to testosterone, or increasing the inflammatory response. The crappy thing is was that fin worked wonders on me for the first seven months I used it. I tried switching to dut, that did not work for me either, thinking of trying spiro now

Oh yeah, when I switched to dutasteride I used it once EOD for five months, maybe not enought time to work. Can you give me your best guess as to exactly how long you took it before it started to work, thanks man

----------


## gjnh99

Hey Adam i had the same thinning pattern as you did when you first posted... has it gotten any better? Worse?

----------

